# Development Log 921 and Others



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

It seems to me that Dish isn't forthcoming with development project updates. This thought leads me to two questions: 
1) Is the amount of interest in the 921 typical or well above that for a new receiver? 

2) Why not create a web log, or development log with weekly updates as to the development status of a new product? 

My thoughts on this are that it would be beneficial in helping create excitement with the new products especially ones where the features are already set and they are just working out the bugs. It would also help foster a community of Dish users. 

The only negative that I can see is that it would allow the DISH competition to see exactly where they are and what problems they are encountering. Not very desirable by hyper competitive CEO's who tend to want to keep company information private. 

What do you think?


----------



## KenIdaho (Dec 4, 2002)

I would never in Dish’s position post a log to the general public. I have run some development projects. There is very little good that could come from it and a lot of harm. 

You let the completion know what is happing. 
If you miss any deadlines the consumers get mad.
Most people reading the log would not understand the development process and cause concerns and confusion.


On this forum alone when ever dish announces a projected ship date for a product and then doesn’t hit it they are ripped to shreds. This would add more fuel to the fire. Like it is July 1st where is the 522.

I agree that Dish doesn’t do a good job of public relations on its product roll outs but this would not help.



\ken


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree, development logs should not be kept because it would just cause consumers to expect things that are not going to always happen and then they will just get mad and that excitement for the product may cause them to get another product by another manufacture if they release it before Dish. The competition would also know too much.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

So the idea of a Log is bad for the company... still it keeps consumers up to speed. I like many others am frustraited that I hear no 921 news and i'd like to know what's going on. I'm at the point where i'm starting to think that CES shouldn't allow products to be introduced or shown unless they are ready to ship. 921 which won awards and got considerable trade press won't be available until after 1/2 the year is over. Last Year's winner, MOXI was vaperware. What's the point of announcing if products take until the following year to actually show up?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If its too long of a wait its behind the times or behind other products that come out on the market.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> 1) Is the amount of interest in the 921 typical or well above that for a new receiver?


You better believe it. I'll bet Dish won't be able to fill the initial demand for this machine for some time after release. Just visit AVSForum.com and look in the HD Programming and HD Equipment sections, people are chomping at the bit waiting for this thing.

If Dish had come to market with the 921 and got their new HD offerings up before D*, you would have seen a mass exodus from D* to E*. It may still happen, or people will just opt for both services.

Too bad D* is forcing people to sub to a minimal program package to receive the HD package, that really sucks. I hope Dish doesn't do this.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

The typical software development project is ugly and like making sausage.

Watching that process would spoil your appetite for the product.


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

Dish's problem has been people are demanding these types of receivers. Dish would love to sell them but they are slow. They put the teasers out there to keep subs from hoping to D* or cable but they are losing credibility because they are taking way too long to meet anyones expectations.

Here's Charlie Ergen, the boy who cried "921". For a couple of times people believe him and came running but by the time he really mean't it no one believe him.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish has not required a basic package to be purchased before to get other programming packages. The only exception is the sports package that I can think of.


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

From what I have heard, another reason that DISH has not been so quick to get the 921 to market is that they want to really punch through and push HDTV. They have been waiting and working with program vendors to get several options out there for HDTV or at least higher resolution TV for the consumers. They want to release their new HD/higher resolution package along side their new receiver to blow away all the competition from both cable and DirecTV. I would bet that there will be atleast 10 channels in DISH's HD package once it launches, plus Showtime, HBO, Cinemax and Starz!. And that if you commit to a specific length of time (2 years) to the HD programming package that you will get some sort of break on the 921 or one of their other new HD receivers. This info comes from a new family member (cousin's new husband) who has sold DISH equipment for several years. He used to do reserve orders for new systems, but was told that might not be wise because of an upcoming existing subscriber's promotion and new package. This tends to tie in well to what Charlie said in the press not too long ago.


----------



## chris_h (Mar 19, 2003)

QUOTE:
1) Is the amount of interest in the 921 typical or well above that for a new receiver? 

I sure do think it is well above. Those who have PVR love it! Those who have HDTV love it. We want to have our PVR and HDTV too.

I remember back in Feb 2003 when Mark at Dish Depot put up a 921 preorder web page, he did it for two customers that he knew wanted one. Very quickly he had 63 preorders, and this was with no price cap (the price is still unknown). He had to cut off the preorders when they reached 90 in March 2003.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

PVR + HDTV = a match made in heaven.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

There is talk on the Retailer thread that the 811 is coming out on Sept 1 and the 921 will be out between Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Raymond Simonian said:


> and the 921 will be out between Thanksgiving and Christmas.


That blows away all hope we had for an August rollout. Let's see what they say on the Tech chat this month, I hope it won't be TOO disappointing.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

DarrellP said:


> That blows away all hope we had for an August rollout. Let's see what they say on the Tech chat this month, I hope it won't be TOO disappointing.


I remember the 721 was suppose to come out fall of 01, it became available July of 02.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When was the first time it was announced that the 921 was going to be released and promised to roll out?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

From the Tech Forums:

8/01 - no date
2/02 - no date given, just no sooner than late 4Q02
11/02 - 2Q03
2/03 - this spring
5/03 Charlie Chat - HD programming announced with no set date or price, no 921 news


----------

